# Please help me! I need to find a kibble



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey SM Folks,

Hope things are well with you all! I have been going through a lot of things since last year, and I am scared to say that things seem to be calming down:blink: because ya never know! KNOCKING ON WOOD! My guys have very sensitive systems and so far so B) we are now on a mixture of lamb, white rice and carrot! We are now hoping as per my vet to find a high quality kibble for them to get the nutrients added! So I am needing to find a kibble that has just only LAMB AND RICE............WITH added vitamins! This has been proving to be difficult for me to find as they are highly sensitive to Fish, chickens, pork, peas, duck, turkey,beef, fish etc; I think for those who are reading this are seeing what I am going through . So with many hopeful thoughts, am praying that someone here will know of such a kibble that I can get a print out to give to the good Doctor! I am so praying that this can be found and they will do well on it! As well an extra prayer that I can find treats for them:chili: As they have been off kibble and treats for a year now! Thanks for reading this and extra thanks for those that respond and a huge extra extra thanks for someone that will know what I am looking for :aktion033:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know nothing about the brand or if it is available across the border, but

Sensitive Lamb & Rice 22/12 | Golden Eagle


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My Ellie had a diet formulated for her from UCDavis. They recommend Balance IT to their diets for nutrients. Maybe that would work for you. You can order it online.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at the ingredients in several good kibbles, but I couldn't find one that had none of the things you said they don't tolerate.

I did find a freeze-dried one that could work. Unfortunately, the freeze dried raw foods are quite expensive. I feed mine frozen raw and would never go back to kibble. I won't even give them a piece of kibble for a reward. I also regard white rice as totally useless bulk. It has a high glycemic value and virtually no nutritional value.

Anyway, Janene, check this out, while I continue to research.

Is there any raw frozen food available to you? It is much less costly than freeze dried.

Primal Lamb Formula Nuggets Freeze-Dried Dog Food, 14-oz bag


Okay, here is aa shop in your area that sell frozen Primal. You can phone them to check price and availability. I buy the 6 pound packages and find it affordable, and it suits my kids very well. Funny though, MiMi won't eat the lamb. She acts as if here bowl is empty when I give it to her.

http://www.primalpetfoods.com/locator/results_details.php?id=3626&dist=5.019526166621889


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you to all that responded! I will check it out! Sylie.......................Thanks for the tip, but my guys do not do well on Raw food at all! I have been dealing with bloody diareah, mucous stools, I could go on and on but its been a horror to deal with!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Janene! I hope all is well!
Would it be possible to just add the nutrients to what you are currently feeding them, instead of a kibble that might upset their sensitive tummies?
There are lots of good ones out there.
We use Dr. Harvey's multivitamin (which I like because it is all natural, not chemical), and you can add a calcium supplement too, which is important for home cooking, like the Animal Essentials one.
(https://www.drharveys.com/products/...mineral-supplement-herbal-supplement-for-dogs)
(Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats
Instead of changing their food, maybe you can just add what is missing, if your vet says it is okay. I know it can sometimes be so hard to find a diet that can be tolerated well, so maybe you can avoid changing it.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Janene! I hope all is well!
> Would it be possible to just add the nutrients to what you are currently feeding them, instead of a kibble that might upset their sensitive tummies?
> There are lots of good ones out there.
> We use Dr. Harvey's multivitamin (which I like because it is all natural, not chemical), and you can add a calcium supplement too, which is important for home cooking, like the Animal Essentials one.
> ...


Kathleen...you always give great advice, IMHO :thumbsup:

Janene...listen to this chicky...she has helped me sooo much with Lacie. I consult with Dr. Kathleen before and after all my vet appointments now. In all honesty, I trust what she has to say much more than most vets I've been too for what's best for Lacie and she has been right. Lacie has been looking healthier and stronger each day and I owe it all to Kathleen on directing me towards the right supplements.
Xoxo


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Cathey's recommendation of balance it is spot on. Dr. Sean Delany (I might have misspelled his last name) and his crew are brilliant, level headed and not at all self promoting. You will have to pay for a special recipe and for the container of vitamins though they may also tell you what you can go purchase to make up the mix without using their vitamin mix. Your vet will most likely have to request the recipe for you but they are well worth it. I can not recommend them enough!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree that Kathleen has a great solution! I have been searching but found only Balance It.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The year I got Penny, my Lola and her were both on kibble. They both ended up a the vets for the same symptoms that yours were getting, several times. That is when I moved totally to home cooked. Never looked back. Never had a problem since. 

I recently found this site that has the ratios and mix and match recipes for properly balanced food. Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Home Made, DIY Dog, Cat Food Recipes - Grain Free for the Health of Your Dog, Cat, Grain in if you Must it really is quite easy to do and the difference in the dogs health was remarkable, no scratching no tummy troubles etc etc. 

My issue with products like Balance it, and the other Canadian one like it, is that they choose food that needs the supplement, filler foods in the recipes, which is great for big dogs as feeding balanced quality food wouldn't be affordable. I am sorry but no supplement can be as good as the real food. Furthermore, the food with all that vitamin powder in it isn't very palatable for all. I know my Penny wouldn't touch it. 

I make batches and freeze in small freezer bags, it really isn't that hard, but I must admit, not nearly as easy as feeding kibble.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We used California Natural small kibble for my last maltese, Dolly.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Maureen, do you remember me? I'm still having issues with Rocky eating. He will go two days without eating anything not one thing. Then he will eat one bowl a day maybe. I have been thinking of home cooking but I don't know where to start. What kind of meals do you make and freeze? Rocky doesn't like fruit or vegetables. I've tried carrots too. Any help or ideas for my little bugger? I've tried everything but home cooked.



silverhaven said:


> The year I got Penny, my Lola and her were both on kibble. They both ended up a the vets for the same symptoms that yours were getting, several times. That is when I moved totally to home cooked. Never looked back. Never had a problem since.
> 
> I recently found this site that has the ratios and mix and match recipes for properly balanced food. Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer : Home Made, DIY Dog, Cat Food Recipes - Grain Free for the Health of Your Dog, Cat, Grain in if you Must it really is quite easy to do and the difference in the dogs health was remarkable, no scratching no tummy troubles etc etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Hi Maureen, do you remember me? I'm still having issues with Rocky eating. He will go two days without eating anything not one thing. Then he will eat one bowl a day maybe. I have been thinking of home cooking but I don't know where to start. What kind of meals do you make and freeze? Rocky doesn't like fruit or vegetables. I've tried carrots too. Any help or ideas for my little bugger? I've tried everything but home cooked.


Hi Dianne, of course I remember you  I will PM.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

I had the same problems with Mason. I finally started home cooking using recipes in Dinner Pawsible cookbook. Blood work is perfect. No more throwing up or diarrhea. He used to do the same, would smell his food and walk away. Tried all the top shelf food. He had ear infections, hot spots, blood in his poo and vet said he was allergic. After I started home cooking (which my vet was against at first), he has done great. Vet now says he must have had problems with additives to the food since he is showing no allergies to any of the wide variety of food he gets. In addition he gets probiotics and I crush egg shells for calcium. No other vitamins are needed - he gets them from his variety of food. Good luck - I know it is a worry.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I already home cook! but its the nutrients that they are needing! We got the natural balance and its Tina that is allergic to it! Come March I am planning on doing some blood work.................which I am terrified of doing! :-(


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> I already home cook! but its the nutrients that they are needing! We got the natural balance and its Tina that is allergic to it! Come March I am planning on doing some blood work.................which I am terrified of doing! :-(


I really don't understand how you can't get the nutrients from home-cooking, but anyway how about a good supplement from someone like Dr Dobias. Dr. Dobias Original Products


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

maltese manica said:


> I already home cook! but its the nutrients that they are needing! We got the natural balance and its Tina that is allergic to it! Come March I am planning on doing some blood work.................which I am terrified of doing! :-(


I am confused, did you get the Balance IT or Natural Balance food? The Balance IT is just nutrients (powder) that you add to home cooking. You would not need to add kibble.


----------

